# Zahnausfall am Kettenblatt. Shimano?



## ultraschwer (9. August 2006)

Mein mittleres Kettenblatt an meiner Atlas hat Zahnausfall.

Kann ich Shimano nachrüsten oder verträgt sich das nicht mit dem Rest?

Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen?

ultraschwer


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (10. August 2006)

Hey,

um optimale Funktion zu haben, sollten meiner Meinung nach alle drei Blätter vom gleichen Hersteller sein. Aber der Lochkreis (4-Arm)  is genormt, es steht dir also frei Shimano, FSA, whatever drauf zu tun. 

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

